
Crashpad – The Podcast for Failed Startups - vivekjames99
https://wavve.link/crashpad
======
mdorazio
I love the idea of this podcast, thanks for sharing. This was a great first
episode that showed a few things you don't often hear on HN:

\- Having the best product on the market guarantees _nothing_. You can easily
get destroyed by competitors with better marketing, better prices, or a more
appealing business model

\- Being first to market also guarantees _nothing_. In fact, it can often put
you in a bad position because it takes a large amount of time and effort to
figure out what works, and significantly less to copy what works from someone
else and change the business proposition in some way

\- Pleasing the right _customers_ is more important than pleasing your
_users_. In the case of ridesharing, the #1 thing drivers (the customers who
make the platform possible) want is to make more money. Missing this meant
ceding driver share to competitors

~~~
vivekjames99
Thank you! This feedback really means the world to me. Please share with
others, as I think the insights like what you've described are incredibly
important to VCs and founders alike.

------
vivekjames99
I just started a podcast interviewing founders and employees of startups that
were crushed by the market. We just released episode #1 with the first
employee of the first ride-sharing startup, Sidecar, that ended up falling to
Uber and Lyft. Enjoy!

